# Supressors finally!!!



## HOSS48604 (Aug 17, 2011)

Michigan law permits gun owners to obtain and use noise suppressors or silencers as long as they first go through a federal permitting process, according to a formal opinion released today by Attorney General Bill Schuette.
The state law which generally forbids the sale or possession of firearm mufflers or silencers contains a specific exemption for those obtained with federal authorization, Schuette said. Detroit Free Press:yikes:


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

For most folks, it remains unaffordable.

I mean, a couple of c notes for the ATF to approve then you get to spend how much on the can?

Not in my budget, thats for sure...


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Bout' time. Red Jacket here we come...http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/
He must be watching "Son's o' Guns" and their explanations of the true nature and limits of a suppressed firearm.
There are legitimate reasons for using suppression, not the stereotypical assassin in the subway.
It ain't like in the movies where all you hear is a "pf-ff-t".

That being said, anyone for full auto next?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Filled out my ATF Form 4 yesterday.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The next step is to make them legal for hunting.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Filled out my ATF Form 4 yesterday.


Now with a new state added to back up processing even more, you may have it back for a Valentines Day or Easter present to yourself.
Snyder and Schuette job creation...a bushel basket of Class 3 applications will be going in now that there's a market other than LEO and military.
And here I just surrendered my FFL after more than 30 years...retail's a be-atch.


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

Great news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Buying a can is cheaper than full auto and still a lot of fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

jimp said:


> That being said, anyone for full auto next?


I'm all about that and SBR/SBS. I have a thing for short barreled AKs and Sagia 12s.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> Bout' time. Red Jacket here we come...http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/
> He must be watching "Son's o' Guns" and their explanations of the true nature and limits of a suppressed firearm.
> There are legitimate reasons for using suppression, not the stereotypical assassin in the subway.
> It ain't like in the movies where all you hear is a "pf-ff-t".
> ...


Former Attorney General Cox gave an Attorney General opinion in 2006 that said full auto was legal in Michigan. Following Federal procedures and paying the tax amounts to the same as getting a license to own. Much the same as the opinion allowing suppressors.


----------



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

It's about time. My Unkle builds custom ARs and suppressers. His Walther p22 is so quite all you hear is is spring and slide. You can hear the bullet fliing through the air. His AR is very quite as well, with no recoil. I also shot one of his 308s, it took made the recoil feel like my 243. I will definitely be putting one on my rifle. I will find a link to his website.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

why would you want one?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> why would you want one?


Why not? It cuts down on the sound. Are you against that?


----------



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

They also take out more recoil than a brake. So small capitate no hearing protection is needed. The only problem is see with them is how hot they get.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I want one! Always thought it would be fun on my Ruger MKIII.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

boomer_x7 said:


> why would you want one?


The neighbors will appreciate it.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

we have had the hush power shotgun over here for years,and as for sound they are great.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.michigan.gov/ag/0,4534,7-164--261765--,00.html

Schuette: Federally Registered Noise Suppressors Permitted Under State Law
Contact: John Sellek or Joy Yearout 517-373-8060 
Agency: Attorney General	

LANSING - Michigan Attorney General Bill Schuette today issued a formal Attorney General Opinion stating that State law allows the use of noise suppressors by private citizens when authorized by the Federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. 

"Michigan citizens who comply with federal firearm regulations can use suppressors to protect their hearing and minimize noise disruptions in the surrounding areas," said Schuette.

Schuette concludes in Attorney General Opinion 7260 that only Michigan residents in full compliance with federal laws may possess a federally-registered suppressor, also commonly referred to as a muffler or silencer. Possession of a suppressor without the proper federal authorization remains a five-year felony under Michigan law.

Although suppressors do not completely eliminate the sound of a firearm, they do reduce the noise associated with gunfire in a manner similar to how a muffler reduces exhaust noise from a motor vehicle. Suppressors protect shooters' hearing and also reduce noise complaints from neighbors in the vicinity of firearm use, whether it is near a shooting range or hunting property. Thirty-seven states currently allow private ownership of suppressors, including Ohio, Indiana and Wisconsin.

"Noise suppressors are a useful tool for Michigan firearms enthusiasts and the rigorous federal licensing process serves as a safeguard to ensure only law-abiding citizens can be in possession," said Marquette County Sheriff Michael Lovelace. 

"Michigan joins the majority of states allowing noise suppressors for lawful firearms users while continuing to afford law enforcement the ability to prosecute those who break the law and place public safety at risk," said Hillsdale County Prosecutor Neal Brady.

"The use of suppressors will help keep the peace in areas of lawful firearm use," said Barry County Sheriff Dar Leaf. "While you can never completely silence a firearm, muffling the sound will be appreciated by neighbors in the vicinity of lawful firearm use." 

"We thank Attorney General Schuette for this well-reasoned opinion, which will allow Michigan residents to possess suppressors in compliance with federal law," said Chuck Cunningham, NRA-ILA Director of State and Local Affairs. "Noise suppressors are an effective means of reducing hearing loss among shooters, and we are pleased that shooters in Michigan, like those in 38 other states, will now have the freedom to choose these useful safety devices."

"Attorney General Bill Schuette has now brought us into the mainstream by issuing an opinion allowing law abiding citizens of the State of Michigan to own sound suppressing devices for their firearms," said Joel Fulton, President of the Southside Sportsman Club. "It is considered rude to your neighbors to make excessive noise that disrupts their peace and quiet. We have mufflers on just about everything to reduce noise pollution."

It is the Attorney General's duty "to give his opinion upon all questions of law submitted to him by the legislature or either branch thereof, or by the governor . . . or any other state officer" (MCL 14.32). To fulfill that duty, Attorney General Schuette issues informational letters as well as formal Attorney General Opinions in response to requests from the legislature, state agencies, and the governor. 

Attorney General Opinion 7260 was issued at the request of Senator Rick Jones, Senator Tonia Schuitmaker, Representative Mark Meadows, and Representative Kevin Cotter.

Formal opinions are available for review on the Attorney General's website, www.michigan.gov/agopinions.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> why would you want one?


The only shooting enthusiasts that ask that question are those who never shot with one....it is so much fun and protects your ears.

My best friend owns this company.....check out some of videos and you will start to understand why....

http://thunderbeastarms.com/

My first one is going on my Browning Buckmark.

For you guys with AR platforms Thunderbeast makes an awesome suppressor.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

HTC said:


> The only shooting enthusiasts that ask that question are those who never shot with one....it is so much fun and protects your ears.
> 
> My best friend owns this company.....check out some of videos and you will start to understand why....
> 
> ...


Bookmarked


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

about time, they should make em "required" for hunting, too many people losing their hearing, especially kids.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

HTC said:


> The only shooting enthusiasts that ask that question are those who never shot with one....it is so much fun and protects your ears.
> 
> My best friend owns this company.....check out some of videos and you will start to understand why....
> 
> ...


hmm i think i will just stick with a .99 pair of ear plugs... As far as fun... whats sogreat about it?? woopity doo it dont make asmuch noise. Sounds about the same as shooting an air gun.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

stockrex, give me a break what happened to one shot kills ?


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

The cost of permits and all the redtape, not to mention the cost of the suppressor itself make this a worthless law for most shooters IMO.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tc scout said:


> The cost of permits and all the redtape, not to mention the cost of the suppressor itself make this a worthless law for most shooters IMO.


Ok, you lost me on this one.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

It will sure make life easier for poachers! I have ear plugs and muffs for target shooting, the noise is not a problem when shooting at game, I have to agree, why do you need silencers. I allways get ready when I hear somebody nearby shoot, I got my best buck to date after a neighbor shot and missed him, few minutes later it came running by me.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DENVAN said:


> It will sure make life easier for poachers! I have ear plugs and muffs for target shooting, the noise is not a problem when shooting at game, I have to agree, why do you need silencers. I allways get ready when I hear somebody nearby shoot, I got my best buck to date after a neighbor shot and missed him, few minutes later it came running by me.


Why does it bother you that someone else want a silencer? Is it something that you to make illegal? It is not going to make it easier for poachers. They will not pay the extra money or fill out the paper work to get one. If you want to wear ear plugs, then go ahead and do so, but leave the rest of us the hell alone. You may want to join an anti-gun group as well.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> hmm i think i will just stick with a .99 pair of ear plugs... As far as fun... whats sogreat about it?? woopity doo it dont make asmuch noise. Sounds about the same as shooting an air gun.


You are right, if you have the thought process that ear plugs are the equivalent, I will never convince you otherwise. They are not worth your money.

On the other hand if you like the thought of a bullet breaking into clean air for greater accuracy then maybe it is worth a look. If you like the thought of playing around with heavy bullets loaded at sub-sonic levels in a 300mag allowing you to here the firing pin strike....then maybe....or if a guy just wants a day of prairie dog shooting or any target shooting without having to wear hearing protection the whole time or bothering your neighbors you might consider one.

The law may be worthless to some but not everyone. Likewise, there are government rebates for electric cars....worthless to me but I am sure someone out there likes the idea.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

DENVAN said:


> It will sure make life easier for poachers! I have ear plugs and muffs for target shooting, the noise is not a problem when shooting at game, I have to agree, why do you need silencers. I allways get ready when I hear somebody nearby shoot, I got my best buck to date after a neighbor shot and missed him, few minutes later it came running by me.


This is a typical post from someone who lives in a state where they have never been legal. They are a tool like anything else, legal in all but a handful of the most liberal states. Open your mind up and try one...you may like it...unless of course you are happy with the government telling you that you cannot own one.

Your poacher argument is not a good one. Obviously the average poacher is never going to spend the money on one. I would also bet many poachers have a criminal past that will preclude them from even owning a 
firearm nonetheless a suppressor. Bottom line is do not to restrict my rights based on your perceived threat of poaching.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

dburroak said:


> stockrex, give me a break what happened to one shot kills ?


I am with you, unfortunately all it takes is 1 shot at 120 dB for permanent hearing damage.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I can think of would be for Hog and Coyote disposal. Less muzzle report the more of an opportunity on multiple targets.:evilsmile Sign me up. FRANK


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok. What do I need to do to get an atf license or form? What form # or who do I contact? Thanks.

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

petronius said:


> Ok, you lost me on this one.


What don't you understand? What is the cost of a permit? How much does a suppresser cost? Dealing with the ATF for permits is usually a long process.

If they wanted to make it a worthwhile law, it would have been a state law without ATF fees and red tape.

I may have heard wrong but, I hear the cost of the permit alone is $200. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

It cannot be a state law....the permit for one is fed territory.

The permit process is really not that difficult to buy one...less complicated then getting your CPL.

1) Find the suppressor you want.
2) Locate a class 3 dealer in Michigan to do the transfer, I think there are only 2. One on the east side and one right outside Grand Rapids. Normal charge for the transfer is $50.00
3) Buy the suppressor and give that dealer/manufacturer the local class 3 dealers info, (they will talk).
4) When the local dealer receives the suppressor you will fill out an ATF form 4. 
5) Have the Chief of your local law enforcement sign the form. 
6) Return the form to the dealer and pay him the $200.00 tax.
7) Wait for ATF to clear your form.
8) Receive your transferred toy from the Class 3 dealer.

The process is not as bad as some make it out to be. The $250.00 in addition to the cost of a suppressor can be prohibitive to some folks.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tc scout said:


> What don't you understand? What is the cost of a permit? How much does a suppresser cost? Dealing with the ATF for permits is usually a long process.
> 
> If they wanted to make it a worthwhile law, it would have been a state law without ATF fees and red tape.
> 
> I may have heard wrong but, I hear the cost of the permit alone is $200. Correct me if I'm wrong.


The federal law that governs silencers and machine guns is the National Firearms Act and was inacted in 1934. It had nothing to do with be "worthwhile". If you don't want one, then don't get one.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

petronius said:


> The federal law that governs silencers and machine guns is the National Firearms Act and was inacted in 1934. It had nothing to do with be "worthwhile". If you don't want one, then don't get one.


OK, Plain and simple, the cost is prohibitive for most shooters. And no, I don't plan to get one.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tc scout said:


> OK, Plain and simple, the cost is prohibitive for most shooters. And no, I don't plan to get one.


Your are a naysayer. The cost is not prohibitive. Many people spend hundreds of dollars for a handgun, rifle or shotgun. Are you saying that those items are far too costly for most people? If a person wants one, they will save for it if they have to. I am very glad that you will not be getting one but don't try to discourage others.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

petronius said:


> Your are a naysayer. The cost is not prohibitive. Many people spend hundreds of dollars for a handgun, rifle or shotgun. Are you saying that those items are far too costly for most people? If a person wants one, they will save for it if they have to. I am very glad that you will not be getting one but don't try to discourage others.


Whatever


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Went to the Gun & Knife show at Gibraltor about 15-20 years ago and a fella had a whole table of them for sale, my buddy is looking for one even a used one and no he is not a assasin


----------

